# 2012 Subaru Forester Install - JL Audio, Tidal, and Helix



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

I swore this time it would be a, "Wait until it's finished, and THEN do a build log" - but just can't resist posting this up for the interested Subaru owners out there. 

We recently acquired a 2012 Subaru Forester, and even my wife admitted during the test drive that the radio, had to go. Since I had quite a bit of items left over from the WRX build that wasn't ever completed, it was decided to try and incorporate most into this build. After multiple listening tests, back and forths, and a few stalls - it is decided. The list of equipment being used, is as follows:

Eclipse CD8443 as the source unit, with CH3083 8-disc CD Changer 
JL Audio C3-650 Component Set
JL Audio C2-650x Coaxial Speakers
JL Audio XD-PCS4-2B Dual amplifier Wiring Kit
JL Audio XD-PCS4-1B Single Amplifier Wiring Kit
JL Audio XD-BTS Battery Connector with red logo for positive terminal
JL Audio XD-BTS Battery Connector with black logo for negative terminal
JL Audio XB-CLRAIC2-18 RCA Interconnects (three of these)
JL Audio XA-CLR9CON-20 9 Conductor Speed Wire
JL Audio XA-SWA-SX16 16ga Speaker Connectors
Tidal Audio MB-S5800 Five-channel amplifier
Helix Esprit E12W 12" Shallow Mount Subwoofer

The plan is to install the coax in the rear doors using Birch baffles, the C3 mids into the front doors with Birch baffles, and then mold the C3 tweeters into each front door sail panel. 

The amp and subwoofer will be installed into a false floor enclosure, replacing the underfloor storage tray above the spare tire. Keeping the spare tire is a must, no compromises here. 

I will be using Sound Deadener Showdown Products as much as possible during this build. Don has always treated me right, and his products have never done wrong by me.


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

I'll get started with some pictures of installing the C3 comps - here is what was started with, just some 3/4" Birch plywood:










Using a combination of the supplied template from JL Audio, and the factory speakers - an 8" round circle was determined to be the best starting point:










From there, it was just a matter of using a circle cutting bit in the drillpress, and then a bandsaw to cut out the rough shape. A few minutes on the belt/disc sander cleaned everything up:


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Some Butyl Rope Adhesive from Sound Deadener Showdown provides the perfect decoupling material, plus providing an excellent seal around the baffle:










Predrilled the door mounting holes, and countersunk the screw heads because the frame of the C3 woofer would be touching, and not seal properly:










Ran new wire from the crossovers to the mids and tweeters. I am using the factory wire as the input to the crossover. Went ahead and ran the 16ga wire here though, in case an upgrade to the factory harness is needed in the future:










And here is the C3 mid mounted in the baffle:


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Pictures of the storage tray that I will be using as a template for the false floor enclosure:


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Head unit has been swapped out already so I could familiarize myself with the Eclipse CD8443. I'll be going back in and modifying the harness, and running the new wires and RCA's soon though.

Factory stinker:










And the CD8443:


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Pictures of the sail panel modification. This is just temporary, don't be too harsh on me yet. This was just to get the aiming proper. They are positioned a different angle now.










Marked for drilling using a hole cutting bit in the drill:










Slow and steady paves the way:



















And epoxied the tweeter cups to the sail panel cutout to try and get the best aiming.


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Guess I can throw in some pictures of the Tidal amp:



















Got Power Supply?


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

So that's where we stand right now. Waiting on the last pair of RCA cables, and still need to order more dampener. Planning to seal up the doors with access panels, instead of just covering them with dampener like I usually do. My wife has decided we are keeping the Forester for quite some time, so I want it to be repair friendly if need be. 

Looks like the positive power cable will need to be tweaked just a bit in order to use the JL Battery Terminals, but shouldn't be too bad. I found a great spot to route the wire into the cabin, and a handy bracket that will make the perfect spot for mounting the JL fuse holder.


----------



## Topher03 (Feb 9, 2013)

Looks good man. Wish I had that much room on top on my spare tire in my 05.


----------



## 05 obs (Feb 28, 2013)

looks real good chithead, and yeah thats what my sail pannels look like maybe we can put those tweets in there, not sure how big the rf tweeters are though. i really like that butyl rope, i think i am going to put a piece of dampener between my spacers and doors. 

That amp is impressive too holy crap power supply.


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Those Fosgate tweeters are pretty big, but I think we can make them fit. Butyl Rope adhesive is my duct tape. I use it more than any other adhesive, that's for sure.

Can't wait to get started on your install too!


----------



## 05 obs (Feb 28, 2013)

that forester is going to be a nice setup. mine wont compare it will be budget as all hell


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Some of my best sounding installs have been budget builds. With the solid equipment you've picked put, I think it will be very enjoyable.


----------



## 05 obs (Feb 28, 2013)

i just want to hear this forester when its done.


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

See, this is why I should wait on the build logs. Now I'm debating on whether it's worth swapping out the Tidal amplifier, for the Arc XXD5080 I also have. It's smaller, and uses less amperage. Which is a plus for the 90amp alternator the Forester comes with.


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Oh and for anyone curious how to strip the outer jacket of the JL Speed Wire - well, I can't say the best method. But this is the only way I could do it without nicking any of the inside wires.

First, take the strippers and score a thin line around the jacket, not just to mark how far down you need to go, but for help here in a minute:



















Once you have that line marked, and made sure not to nick any inside wires by cutting too deep, then it's time to open up the jacket down to that line. I have a very small pair of cutters that worked very well during this. The blue wire works perfect every time, there is enough room around it to get the nipper in there (or a knife also, but just be VERY careful not to cut the wire, or your hand!):










After carefully cutting down to your line, then pull the wire bundle away from the outer jacket:










Using the cutters, you can then make a nip right on the line you scored earlier:










Once that is done, simply grab the outer jacket, and tear it along the scored line (this is the real reason I did this, makes it much easier to remove):










And there you go! 9 wires now accessible, and ready to be connected:


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

chithead said:


> See, this is why I should wait on the build logs. Now I'm debating on whether it's worth swapping out the Tidal amplifier, for the Arc XXD5080 I also have. It's smaller, and uses less amperage. Which is a plus for the 90amp alternator the Forester comes with.


Leave your wires long, try the Tidal, then try the Arc.
Once you are happy with 1 or the other, do the final install. 
Problem solved


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Notloudenuf said:


> Leave your wires long, try the Tidal, then try the Arc.
> Once you are happy with 1 or the other, do the final install.
> Problem solved


Ok  Good advice


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

chithead said:


> Ok  Good advice


Sweet! Either will have their ups/downs you get to decide 



05 obs said:


> i just want to hear this forester when its done.


You don't understand how funny this statement is considering who's doing the build. :laugh::laugh: 

It will be great. I'm ready to see the finished product.


----------



## 05 obs (Feb 28, 2013)

Notloudenuf said:


> Sweet! Either will have their ups/downs you get to decide
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ohh i do he was working on that wrx for like a year and got maybe 1/4 of the way done


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Well technically, this build has been going on for quite some time behind the scenes. I just wanted to wait until all the final decisions were made before starting the log. The amp debate has been going on for quite some time now. Still leaning towards the Tidal though, because the Arc can always go into a family members build later on.


----------



## crx4luke (Aug 9, 2008)

Is th arc apm hooked up? I was looking at that earlier today as an option for my next build, but found some reviews/posts about some noise in them. Have you noticed any of that with the amp?

I've never used the birch for spacers, but is there any concern with moisture being in the doors? I mean I know it is wood, but I'd think that over time it could still be affected by moisture in the door.


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

You're the second person that's told me that actually. It's only been on my test bench, but I have roughly eight hours listening time with it, and have never noticing anything strange at all. No turn on/off pop, white noise, humming, anything. It's a stout little amp for sure.


----------



## crx4luke (Aug 9, 2008)

Cool. I hope is good obviously. I look forward to hearing your review of it in the car.


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Yeah I'm curious now. I'll have to get it installed into the Forester and take a listen and find out if it indeed has any issues.

Oh the birch! Definitely do plan on weatherproofing those. But they turned out really great, and I got a bit anxious to install them. They will be coming out and getting treated, once it's sound dampener/deadening time.


----------



## kizz (Jun 22, 2009)

Looking good so far. How come you aren't using the C5 comps? If i remember you really liked them.


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

A few different reasons. Got these new from an authorized dealer for a good price. Plus there are some differences in the midrange with the C3 set that I prefer, versus the C5 set.


----------



## JoeHemi57 (Mar 28, 2006)

Looks great, can't wait to see the final install so i can get some ideas.


----------



## OldOneEye (Jun 16, 2005)

Using a razor blade works well to score the wires (I usually put it on a flat surface and just push the razor forward and back and then I also use it to snip the wire back). Just don't push too hard (scoring it should do).

Juan



chithead said:


> Oh and for anyone curious how to strip the outer jacket of the JL Speed Wire - well, I can't say the best method. But this is the only way I could do it without nicking any of the inside wires.
> 
> First, take the strippers and score a thin line around the jacket, not just to mark how far down you need to go, but for help here in a minute:
> 
> ...


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

That is great info! Knew people would be asking about best methods to get that outer jacket cut away. 

I had some success with bending the bundle, and using a knife that way, but the possibility of it slipping and going into my hand was definitely there. The safer methods are definitely more appealing to me.

Oh and another update, took the Eclipse out today, in order to start on the wiring harness. Going to attach the Speed Wire to the harness, and at least have it ready to go.


----------



## Chaos (Oct 27, 2005)

I'm hung-up on that Tidal amp - I swear that heatsink extrusion is the same as a Soundstream Reference series.


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Well, there is a thread around here that pretty much says it is a Soundstream Reference amplifier. The REF880.5 specifically.


----------



## Chaos (Oct 27, 2005)

Really? I must have missed that one. 

Regardless, it looks like you're making good progress so far. I had one of those 8443 units, and it was a nice deck until it failed


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Oh don't tell me that... I really enjoy that CD8443. Well, with the short time it's been installed, anyways. I thought the P880PRS was my favorite head unit so far, but this CD8443 is definitely in the running for it. Liking it WAY better than the 80PRS it replaced.


----------



## brad12kx (Mar 27, 2013)

chithead said:


> I swore this time it would be a, "Wait until it's finished, and THEN do a build log" ..........


Glad you didn't wait or there would never have been a thread! oke:

I'm looking forward to how far you get before you change directions....which appears to be in the works with the amplifier already LOL.

What state did you leave the R/T in before blessing your wife with it's use as a DD? Last I recall, you were finalizing the tweeter positions then dumped that gorgeous truck for some Subaru thingy.


----------



## quietfly (Mar 23, 2011)

subb'd for some scobie goodness. i just got a 2013 fozzie and i'm tryin to convince the wife she needs to up grade


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Welcome sir! 

The R/T is in a pretty sad state right now. I know the direction it should go in, but making that happen has been a battle. Thanks to some very good friends around here though, it is slowly becoming a reality.


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

brad12kx said:


> Last I recall, you were finalizing the tweeter positions then dumped that gorgeous truck for some Subaru thingy.


Haha - hey I am hooked! It was just a whim that we got the WRX, and I'm in love with Subaru now! Already picked out our next one as soon as the R/T is paid for 

Oh and none of the Subaru forums have some estranged Admin lady hunting me down either. Well, not yet anyways :laugh:



quietfly said:


> subb'd for some scobie goodness. i just got a 2013 fozzie and i'm tryin to convince the wife she needs to up grade


Thank you! And I agree, they definitely can benefit from audio upgrades.


----------



## 05 obs (Feb 28, 2013)

stock audio in subaru is insanely horrible. PERIOD!


----------



## brad12kx (Mar 27, 2013)

Do seem to get yourself into trouble with some ladies. LOL

On the Birch topic, have you ever used 'Baltic Birch'. I use it when building road cases because of its stability. It has a lot more layers then your traditional plywood and is generally dried properly before the gluing process to it is extremely stable and very resistant to warping even in high humidity.

2.1 down sides to it -
Expensive
Generous with nasty slivers
Sheets are 5' x 5' (60" x 60")


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

I have often wondered about Baltic Birch, and would love to build some subwoofer enclosures out of it. 

Have an 18" subwoofer now that would it would be perfect for


----------



## brad12kx (Mar 27, 2013)

Although Baltic Birch is very stable, it does not have the same inherent resistance to flex that MDF has, but is real close. Not a big deal in a posted enclosure, but must be considered if using a sealed enclosure.

Like MDF, it is very glue compliant and as such the joints hold much better then it's regular plywood counterparts. I also like the fact that it can be sanded super smooth AND still remain porous enough to bond extremely well with epoxy paint.

NO....I do not own a Baltic Birch factory! LOL


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Ordered more CLD Tiles and Butyl Adhesive to finish up the dampening and deadening.

Also received the Eclipse CH3083 CD Changer that will hopefully go under the passenger seat:



















Went ahead and applied foam weatherstripping onto the bottom of the mounting plate to help prevent transferring vibrations to the CD Changer:


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Also started on the wiring harness. The goal is to allow plug and play of the major components. As much as radios get swapped out while in my possession, I decided to make the head unit harness detachable: 



















JL Speed Wire soldered to the factory harness side (this will be the output from the amplifier, sending signal directly through the factory wiring):



















And everything connected. I went ahead and applied heatshrink over the detachable spade connectors, just for even further protection:


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Clap clap clap, beautiful job sir way to think outside the box. As stated as much as you swap, that within itself is a great idea for ease of operation. Now you know I'm biased when it comes to head units, as Eclipse are my Kryptonite. Every night I sneak into my audio room and read my Eclipse 8445 a bedtime story. My wife says at this rate, next week I start breast feeding it lol.


----------



## 05 obs (Feb 28, 2013)

clean, chithead i like the idea of quick connects/disconnects on the radio. and a cd changer? people still use these things?


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

I knew the CD Changer would catch some flak, but yes. CD is still my favorite source for listening to music.


----------



## 05 obs (Feb 28, 2013)

got ya, figured everyone went to digital storage by now.


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

That's my wife, all about her iPod. But I just haven't crossed over yet.


----------



## quietfly (Mar 23, 2011)

Soooooooo any updates? Some of us can only live vicariously through your posts you know....


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

No updates as of yet. Kind of on hold at the moment pending another transaction... but the CLD Tiles and more Butyl Adhesive arrived last night! I do love some Sound Deadener Showdown, that's for sure. Anyone debating on using Don's stuff, don't. He is awesome to work with, and has the best products I've ever used.


----------



## quietfly (Mar 23, 2011)

cool cool!


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Well, disregard the Helix subwoofer. Sold it, and will be auditioning another subwoofer in it's place. 

Updates hopefully coming soon.


----------



## dodgeman70592 (Jun 16, 2009)

Well this looks familiar....


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Shhh... don't say that!


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

dodgeman70592 said:


> Well this looks familiar....





chithead said:


> Shhh... don't say that!


I'm ROFLMAO over here.

Maybe one day poor Daniel will finish an install AND listen to it for more than 27 days. :laugh::laugh:


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

No no no... I absolutely loved that Helix subwoofer. But it's sad to say the false floor isn't going to work as planned. Having our dog back there quite a bit, he seems a bit nervous with the vibrating floor... so yeah. Out comes that idea, and on to another possible theory. 

And I could use the money from that sale to help fund 2010 Ram R/T Audio Install Version 14.3 

There is another subwoofer in my collection that would be perfect for my daily listening requirements, IF that Tidal can push it.


----------



## dodgeman70592 (Jun 16, 2009)

You know that W6 would have been sweet in there for not the lack of space.


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Oh I haven't ruled it out yet. Just need to make sure the spare tire is still easily accessible, then will consider an over the wheelwell enclosure.


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Picked up the last RCA cable today. And the sub I planned on auditioning, might be on it's way out the door on Monday to help fund the new Ram install. So now the search is on, for a new subwoofer


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Had a chance to get some wiring ran this weekend. 

Found this clutch master cylinder rubber block off plate in the firewall. PERFECT for passing the power wire through:



Continued on down the driver's side:









For anyone wondering about removing the Forester head unit, I found the best location right here in the upper corner to remove the trim:



Then just pull downwards a bit:



And it slides straight out. There are now just four screws holding the factory head unit in place:



Unplug from the back of the radio, and here you are:



New harness and RCA cables started:



And there we are right now. I have the Tidal amp temporarily installed, and powering the C3 components in the front doors, factory rear speakers, and a 12W7 in a 1 cu.ft. sealed enclosure. So far, impressions are good. Could use a bit more tweaking, but I am LOVING it thus far.


----------



## 05 obs (Feb 28, 2013)

looking good, and i bet that w7 gets pretty loud in a hatch.


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

It's a Dr. Jekyll/Mr. Hyde type thing. On rock music, and most other genres, the blend capabilities are phenomenal. No localization, all bass is upfront, and very solid. But then put on something with a little kick, and it's like walking by a Brontosaurus gangbang.


----------



## 05 obs (Feb 28, 2013)

chithead said:


> It's a Dr. Jekyll/Mr. Hyde type thing. On rock music, and most other genres, the blend capabilities are phenomenal. No localization, all bass is upfront, and very solid. But then put on something with a little kick, and it's like walking by a Brontosaurus gangbang.


also probably rattles like skittles in a tin can like mine. even deadened.


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Actually, no - I was very surprised. Now the doors, oh yeah. I've got a lot more treatment to perform on them. But have most of the theories figured out, just need to get out there and do it. 

How's your new install coming along


----------



## 05 obs (Feb 28, 2013)

its not at this moment. probably start tomorrow by removing the big stuff out of the back. and then drop something temporary until i can build that fiberglass side mount enclosure.


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Oh man, that is going to be a job itself, lifting that box out. Do you have an engine hoist?


----------



## 05 obs (Feb 28, 2013)

chithead said:


> Oh man, that is going to be a job itself, lifting that box out. Do you have an engine hoist?


its not that bad, me and a friend lifted it in id guess close to 125lbs maybe. the box is all 3/4" mdf with double baffle so its not light and each sub is 15-20# maybe?


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Good gravy. Lifted that Stroker into the Forester this weekend, and it was ridiculous. Can't even imagine what that thing is going to weigh once it's inside the Fairchild enclosure I have planned for it. 

Hey have you already sealed up the access panels on your car?


----------



## 05 obs (Feb 28, 2013)

what access pannels? that would be a no lol


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

The holes in each door to be able to reach in and maintain the wires and window parts. I'm thinking about sealing those up with either ABS or sheetmetal.


----------



## 05 obs (Feb 28, 2013)

ohh no i havent and probably wont since i am out of deadener


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Let me know if you want to. I may end up with enough material leftover to cover yours too.


----------



## mrj7500 (Mar 21, 2010)

Looking good! Getting some ideas for my wife's 2011, first of which will be deadening. Enjoying the thread, keep up the good work.


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Thank you! Stay tuned for more deadening updates here soon. About to start sealing up the doors, and work on getting some buzzes and rattles fixed.


----------



## 05 obs (Feb 28, 2013)

does your review view rattle and buzz like mine? if so we need to figure out a way to get it to STOP


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

No not as bad as yours! That was KARAZY!!! 

But my door mirrors, now they wobble around quite a bit. I can't wait to see how bad yours are going to vibrate once those 6.75" woofers get squeezed in there


----------



## 05 obs (Feb 28, 2013)

yeah i can only imagine im watching yours closely since mine will be using a lot of the same ideas.


----------



## Daehoidar (Jun 5, 2013)

Great thread for a sick install! Thanks! 
Looking forward to updates and more about Subaru Forester installs.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Update this build before I have to come down South and finish it for yaaaaaa.


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

I can offer two updates... swapped out the CD8443 for an AVN6610 - LOVE this head unit! For this particular application, I like it even better than the CD8443. Not that the CD8443 is bad... just not being utilized to it's capabilities. The AVN6610 is, and works perfectly for the passively crossed comps plus subwoofer in a daily driver. 

Oh and tried out a pair of Sundown Audio SA-8 v1.5 subwoofers:





Anyone who ever says an 8" is not capable of dropping low or being enjoyable, has not experienced these. They absolutely ROCK!!!


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

I totally agree that certain Eclipses are for specific applications. Too bad we can't run dual ones for when we want the features of one combined with the advantages of the other.


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Did a few more things yesterday to try and simplify the install a bit. It is a daily driver, so having to work more on the sail panels was a bit discouraging, especially since the sound stage is still all over the place. 

Had a pair of these that a member was very generous enough to include with a purchase I made:





So I thought, what the heck... why not use the mounting pods to move the tweeters down in the doors and simplify some things. Who knows, might help the sound stage out?



Added some foam to seal up the gap between the speaker and the door card, much like the factory had done with the stock speakers:





Crossover mounting picture for anyone that is interested:



And well, the results... are a complete failure. The sound is so dull and flat now, sounds worse than the stock radio and speakers, if you can believe that. It is acceptable, if the windows are all down, and you move the listening position two ticks right, and three tick forward. But roll the windows up... and it's just awful. The treble alone causes you to crave stabbing a sharpened pencil in each ear just to release the pressure. Not sure what happened, but whoa.


----------



## vwdave (Jun 12, 2013)

I had a forester for my company car a year ago. You must e using lots of sound damper in there. That was my biggest pet peeve (other than the crappy stereo).

I like what you are doing. I'm shocked you aren't getting cramp for having your covers in your doors, people were giving me all kinds of crap for that.

I really like that head unit. It works very well in your car.


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Not much to offer in the world of updates right now. The speakers are out of the Forester right now. Wanting to re-evaluate some of the install details, and clean up things a bit better.

Purchased another subwoofer to try out, and also sold the Tidal amp. Going with a pair of amps now, in order to have the capability to turn off the subwoofer if it isn't wanted during any trips. Going with the JX line of amps from JL Audio, the JX360/4, and hopefully a JX500/1. 

Here is the new subwoofer:


----------



## spyders03 (Jan 5, 2013)

Good looking sub, did you ever find out what was the deal with the flat sound and where it was install related? Would be very interested to know.


----------



## knever3 (Mar 9, 2009)

Sounds like they might have been out of phase, do those crossovers have adjustable tweeter selections?


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Phase could be a possible cause. It's definitely one of the items that will be addressed in the final install. 

I want to take another look at the sail panel area, and see what can be done to tame those reflections. That was definitely the better spot for the tweeters, so fine tuning from there will help button everything up.


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Worked on some of the wiring this weekend - wanted to correct a grounding issue that I "might" have caused when changing the factory terminals to the JL Audio pair. 

Ok yes, I caused it. But at least it's being admitted! And it's fixed now. So 

Shot of the JL terminal and an additional ground wire:



Ran that additional wire over to the stock bolt on the fender:



Added another wire from the firewall down to the block. Found a good location here under the intake:



Blurry picture, but you can see the additional block to firewall wire next to the factory ground wire. Quite a big difference (and I only used 8ga wire):


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Started on a new wiring harness last night. Wanting to lose those spade connectors, and go with something a bit more "installer friendly". Also printed out labels for the wiring, ordered new Techflex, 4ga. lugs... things are finally in motion!!!

A replacement head unit has been decided upon, so need to secure a PAC TR7 and Metra Axxess ASWC to install it. Modifying the wiring harness though to make provisions for these.

More details soon


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Ran into a slight "hiccup" when modifying this replacement harness - the Metra Axxess ASWC require tapping into a few wires for steering wheel control retention. Since I did not want to modify the factory wiring at all on this build, there were some unused wires on the aftermarket harness. Pulled them, moved over to slots 4 and 13, but still needed pin 14 for a ground. 










Had to get really creative on this one, and hope that it works. Lets just say I spent a lot of time with a paper clip and sandpaper getting it to the right shape as the other pins. Voila! Pins 4, 13, and 14 have been added in order to add the Metra ASWC and not cut or piggyback off any factory wires. 

Had to order more heatshrink, and also some heat shrink solder connectors. A friend at work told me about them, and since the wire lengths I'm working with are so short, they seem like a perfect solution for this harness. Waiting on them to arrive and will of course update with details and pictures. 

Metra Axxess ASWC and PAC TR7 have been ordered also.


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Techflex arrived today:



Went ahead and started on the harness for the JX360/4:


----------



## .69077 (Aug 24, 2013)

Love the speaker wire organization. 

Im switching to a DD unit myself on my 2012 Impreza, ordered the ASWC but what is the PAC for, e brake bypass?


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

If i were you, look in to processor and go active... you will notice big huge jump in sound quality,.
I never though i could get so much more control over my speakers when i went Active... I"m using Alpine H800 and lovin it..


----------



## .69077 (Aug 24, 2013)

A little late but Im using this harness, already has the extra 3 wires on it. 

http://ae64.com/20-pinfwdharness.htm


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

m249saw said:


> A little late but Im using this harness, already has the extra 3 wires on it.
> 
> Radio Wiring Adapter (Harness) for Subaru Impreza and Forester


I may have to do some more thinking on that harness. Plan was to just try and make my own, but it's not as "tidy" as had hoped. Doesn't matter if you never see it, I like a clean wiring job. Thank you for giving that tiny push for me to just go ahead and do it correctly 

Oh, the PAC is a e-brake bypass for an Alpine head unit, in order to be able to adjust the settings in the head unit without having to be parked. 



quickaudi07 said:


> If i were you, look in to processor and go active... you will notice big huge jump in sound quality,.
> I never though i could get so much more control over my speakers when i went Active... I"m using Alpine H800 and lovin it..


I'll definitely be going active, but in another install. This is just a "basic" daily driver build, with a few twists 

How are you liking that H800? Heard many good things about them.


----------



## .69077 (Aug 24, 2013)

Ive used his harnesses on my last Subaru and they work great. 

Like I said earlier Im anxious to finish my Impreza and start on my wife's 2012 Forester next after looking at your build. 

How do you like the JL C2 coaxes for the rear as im gonna need something in the back doors on her Forester.


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Thank you for that, I used his page for modifying mine, but didn't even consider just buying the harness. SOOOO much easier to just do that. 

Those C2 coax really surprised me. They are currently installed in the doors of our Ram for break-in, and the midbass output is VERY strong. 

Hopefully things will fall into place and get back started on actually installing these pieces, so we can bounce more ideas off each other (and hopefully get a direction for your Forester build as well).


----------



## jets88 (May 12, 2008)

Have you ever seen these threads before?
Installed: 8" sub on BOTH sides of the hatch (Merged) - Subaru Forester Owners Forum

http://www.subaruforester.org/vbulletin/f77/install-8-sub-stock-location-3540/

I just recently picked up a 2003 forester and I'm planning on installing 2 sd-2 8's in the same area. Hopefully I'll start on them tomorrow. The guy in the thread just used mdf and deadener, I plan on glassing them in. Since you were satisfied with the 2 sa-8s I figure you'll probably be satisfied with the output of the sd's. I have to get in there and look but I think the sd 8's will fit perfectly. I'm just a little worried about the large surround on the sd 8's but if I have to I'll just cut a little plastic and add an external grill and I should be fine. I'm not sure if your newer forester is built like my 2003 forester but I figured it wouldn't hurt to show you the idea.


----------



## mrstangerbanger (Jul 12, 2010)

I have run my Eclipse AVN6620 for years in 2 different comp cars and love it .. I swapped it out for a alpine w505 and the Eclipse went right back in lol .. There amazing head units.. Great build man..


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

jets88 said:


> Have you ever seen these threads before?
> Installed: 8" sub on BOTH sides of the hatch (Merged) - Subaru Forester Owners Forum
> 
> Install: 8" sub in stock location - Subaru Forester Owners Forum
> ...


Actually his enclosures prompted me to try out a pair of 6.5" subwoofers back there, then the Sundown SA-8" subwoofers - and yes, there are MOST impressive. I would recommend those to anyone looking for an amazing subwoofer for a super price, and with minimal space requirements. Definitely excited to see what you come up with, and your impressions of the SD-2 8"



mrstangerbanger said:


> I have run my Eclipse AVN6620 for years in 2 different comp cars and love it .. I swapped it out for a alpine w505 and the Eclipse went right back in lol .. There amazing head units.. Great build man..


No doubt, Eclipse makes fantastic head units. Shame they aren't releasing into the US market anymore, but the ones you can get floating around out there are worth every dollar. Thank you for the kind words! 

PAC TR7, Metra Axxess ASWC, the heatshrink, and a few other goodies arrived. Still a few more details to address before the harness can be completed, and re-installation of all the pieces can commence.


----------



## .69077 (Aug 24, 2013)

I just wired up my harness last night with the AWSC and TR7, wires everywhere! Used the harness from the link I posted and came out great. 

Does the Eclipse just use a hand brake switch?


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

The Eclipse did just have a single wire for bypass, but an Alpine is making it's way into the Forester now. Looks like a few more wires to hook up, but nothing too terrible!


----------



## .69077 (Aug 24, 2013)

Just one extra wire then for the brake pedal bypass. 

I guess I missed that you bought an Alpine.


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

No worries, it hasn't been purchased yet, but it's already been picked out


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

JX250/1 arrived, along with quite a few other install items. Ordered some more harness/adapters for the Subaru. Just waiting on them to arrive now. Started on some more of the wiring to pass the time:







Took some measurements yesterday to make sure the false floor idea was going to work. Still not one hundred percent certain there is enough room for everything, but going to try anyways.


----------



## .69077 (Aug 24, 2013)

What are you using to label the RCAs?


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Tried to find a font that matches the JX lettering on the amps as close as possible, printed out on just regular paper, and then ordered clear heatshrink from RadioShack - 1/2" slips right over the connections. The 3/4" I ordered is WAY too big.


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Worked on the new harness a bit tonight. The 9-wire bundle is tied into the adapter from AE64, and I added a 6-pin plug in order to be able to remove the replacement head unit, without using those spade connectors anymore. Should make for a much easier plug and play setup, and definitely looks a lot cleaner inside the dash


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

To put more into perspective why I added the additional 6-pin plug - the 9-wire bundle runs from the four channel amp up the adapter from AE64, and then ties into the factory speaker wiring. The added plug allows disconnection of the head unit away from the adapter.

Here is a view of the entire assembly:



Also worked on the power wire from the under hood fuse back to the distribution block near the amps:



And two more goodies from AE64 - the 16-pin adapter that allows retention of the factory 3.5mm input jack, and also the USB adapter. Part of getting permission from my wife to delve into the install was that everything remain as factory as possible... so these extra adapters will be well worth it:


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

Nice clean work!


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

After some more measurements - just couldn't quite figure out how to get both amps and the subwoofer into the rear storage tray area. 

So consulted with a friend about how to even construct it should all three items even fit. And that's when the lightbulb lit brightly. 

Took all four pieces of the "tray" out this morning:



Which revealed this much space above the spare tire, and beneath the flooring:


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Here's my contribution to the Subaru foray lol.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Here's round two lol..


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

See what I mean? ^^^ this guy provides some of the best inspiration.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Too bad I wasn't able to make the photos larger, but I rarely use my photobucket account.


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

They still look like pure sekz to me


----------



## .69077 (Aug 24, 2013)

Im contemplating ditching the spare tire. Get me a Spec B spare in a can kit


----------



## .69077 (Aug 24, 2013)

Anything going on with the Forester? I was just at my place in TN and its starting to cool of up there. Better get your **** in gear, lol

On a side note I have a bevy of new gear arriving, but Im fighting the urge to have one of the "Top 12 installers of 2012" install it for me. But looking at $1400ish for installation....ehhhhh


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Just waiting on a few more pieces again. Ran the wiring Sunday, so at least that is done. Traded the 10W3 because it just wouldn't fit in that false floor without modifying something. Not sure what direction to go in with the subwoofer(s) now.


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Sneak peek of the underhood wiring:



Hoping to get started on the floor soon, and still debating on a replacement subwoofer. The 10W3V3 was just too deep for this purpose, and has gone on to a new home.


----------



## .69077 (Aug 24, 2013)

Very clean. Your lucky my 2012 Impreza with the FB20 engine has that ******** new charging system that makes swapping terminals a PITA


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Minor update, sold the JX amps and upgraded to a M700/5:



Still debating on the new mounting location for this amp, leaning towards under one of the front seats now. Attempted more dampening and deadening with a sandwich of neoprene and MLV. Turns out the tolerances between the door cards and sheet metal is a lot closer than I thought. Two layers of 1/8" neoprene and one layer of MLV was too much. So back to the drawing board. Managed to swap out the underhood fuse holder for the JL version with a protective cover. 

Pretty much decided on which subwoofer to use, now just need to get started on the enclosure. 

Shouldn't be too much longer and will be able to show the final results.


----------



## spyders03 (Jan 5, 2013)

Liking good man, the new amp should provide some easier wiring. Get some pictures up of the sub box. I wish I had your patience and skill to make my writing look like yours, and I think I put my power wires through the same spot you did, it's like they planned it for us, haha.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## audio+civic (Apr 16, 2009)

chithead said:


> A few different reasons. Got these new from an authorized dealer for a good price. Plus there are some differences in the midrange with the C3 set that I prefer, versus the C5 set.



I am with you, I prefer the C3 over the C5.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Well truthfully... I ended up missing that midbass a bit too much... and am back with the C5's now


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Now HOW did we know that that was going to happen lol.


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

I do kind of have a reputation for that midbass 

Music is best experienced when you can feel it. True story.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Hear hear, on that I truly agree.


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

Daniel, thanks for my demo this past saturday. I was never quite sure how I felt about a HU with no CD player but that Alpine is one sweet piece.
I really liked those C5s. I might have to look into those if I ever need another set of components.
I'm ready to hear it again with your planned upgrades and the additional time for tuning.
Way to go!


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Thank you sir!

I hope to have it more impressive by the next meet. Unless the Ram is ready by then 

Either way, should be able to offer a much better demo.


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Just an update. Swapped out the AVH-P8400BH for a AVH-X3700BHS. Removed the factory bluetooth microphone in the overhead console and installed the Pioneer mic there. Hid that wire through the A-pillar, under the dash, very stealthy


----------



## quietfly (Mar 23, 2011)

nice.... i'm getting ready to start on my 13 forester and looking at heads now....


----------



## quietfly (Mar 23, 2011)

what was the end up with the amp rack in the space above the spare? thats what my goal is. to place everything i can out of the way. i need to retain as much factory space as i can as i use this to tow my boat and transport the dogs...


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Actually, it kind of fizzled out. I ended up getting a WRX to drive as a daily, so my wife has the Forester, and she's been happy with just a four channel amplifier under the passenger seat. Scored a 12W3V3 a few months back, and am working on getting a five channel amplifier again to hopefully sneak a little bass in there. Thinking that underfloor tray will become the perfect mold for a subwoofer enclosure/amplifier rack.


----------



## quietfly (Mar 23, 2011)

chithead said:


> .....Thinking that underfloor tray will become the perfect mold for a subwoofer enclosure/amplifier rack.


thats my thought too, i'm just looking for ideas, i don't want to reinvent the wheel if i don't need to....


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

No doubt. I tried using 6.5" subwoofers in those "pockets" on each side, and well. Yeah. 

Single 12" subwoofer should do the trick quite nicely


----------



## Fast medic (Apr 5, 2012)

Have a similar forester my 09 . I have been throwing around the idea of a false floor setup in the back also. Would love to see more photos, I am lucky enough to have two sundown audio v2 8" also a pair of 8" kicker solobarics s2's.


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Dang! The pair of Sundown SA-8 was definitely my favorite subwoofer setup in our Forester. Unfortunately, my wife drives it now, and doesn't care too much about having bass or not. But, she will... soon as the 12W3V3 makes it's way back there. Looking at one of those Infinity Kappa Five amps that were on clearance from Harman Kardon for power. Should fit in the false floor with that single 12" quite nicely.


----------



## quietfly (Mar 23, 2011)

Well..... any updates?


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Nothing yet. Need to finish the WRX before revisiting the Forester


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Well, the Kenwood DDX5901HD I was wanting to put into the WRX, found it's way into the Forester today. Metra Axxess wouldn't work, but I had planned on getting the iDatalink Maestro anyways. Will grab that piece when funds become available, and get the steering wheel controls back plus a whole lot more.

Since there is a Kenwood amp in there right now temporarily, might revisit running one of their five channels, or just add a mono to power that 12W3V3 subwoofer. Definitely excited to get back started on this build once time and money allows.


----------

